# Types of sex



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

The 1st kind of sex is called: Smurf Sex..... This
kind of sex happens when you first meet someone and
you both have sex until you are blue in the face.

The 2nd kind of sex is called: Kitchen Sex..... This
is when you have been with your partner for a short
time and you are so horny you will have sex anywhere,
even in the kitchen.

The 3rd kind of sex is called: Bedroom Sex..... This
is when you have been with your partner for a long
time. Your sex has gotten routine and you usually
have sex only in your bedroom.

The 4th kind of sex is called: Hallway Sex..... This
is when you have been with your partner for too long.
When you pass each other in the hallway you both say
"SCREW YOU!"

The 5th kind of sex is called: Religious Sex.....
Which means you get Nun in the morning, Nun in the
Afternoon and Nun at night. (Very Popular)

The 6th kind of sex is called: Courtroom Sex..... This
is when you cannot stand your wife any more. She
takes you to court and screws you in front of
everyone.

And last, but not least,

The 7th kind of sex is called: Social Security
Sex..... You get a little each month. But not enough
to live on.


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

:lol:


----------

